# Canon U.S.A. Announces New Video Creator Kits



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 22, 2016)

```
<em>New Canon EOS 80D and EOS M3 Video Creator Kits Provides YouTube Enthusiasts with the High Quality Imaging Tools to Elevate their Videos</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., June 21, 2016</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, will showcase its new Canon EOS 80D and EOS M3 Video Creator Kits during VidCon 2016 at the Anaheim Convention Center, June 23-25. In addition, visitors to the Canon booth #1801 on the main floor of Hall B at VidCon will have access to engaging live speakers and guest appearances by YouTube® content creators like Anna Akana as well as touch-and-try areas where they can see for themselves how Canon cameras and lenses can help them create high-quality videos.</p>
<p>New for VidCon 2016 is the Canon EOS 80D and EOS M3 Video Creator Kits which include the following:</p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 80D Video Creator Kit: Includes an EOS 80D DSLR camera & EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens, an external microphone and 32GB SD card. This kit also includes the Canon Power Zoom Adapter PZ-E1 which allows creators to smoothly control their zoom at the push of a button or right from their compatible smartphone by using the Canon Camera Connect app*.</li>
<li>Canon EOS M3 Video Creator Kit: Includes an EOS M3 digital camera & EF-M 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens, an external microphone and a 32GB SD card.</li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The new EOS 80D Video Creator Kit is currently scheduled to be available in August 2016 for an estimated retail price of $2,049.00**.</p>
<p>The new EOS M3 Video Creator Kit is currently scheduled to be available in late June 2016 for an estimated retail price of $899.99**.</p>
<p>The new kits join a family of Video Creator Kits that include the EOS Rebel T6i, Rebel T5i and EOS 70D. To learn more about the Video Creator Kits, please visit: <a title="Dare to Dream" href="http://www.usa.canon.com/daretodream" target="_self">www.usa.canon.com/daretodream</a></p>
<p>Canon will also host an on-site social media contest that encourages attendees to share their talents (Fashion/Costume, Beauty, Dance, Skit, or Talent Tricks). Participants will have the chance to create their own unique 30-second video using Canon Video Creator Kits. One lucky winner will be selected to create a video with a YouTube® star at the Canon Experience Center in Cosa Mesa, CA and win an EOS Rebel T6i Video Creator Kit!</p>
<p>YouTube® sensation Anna Akana will discuss various topics, such as how she got her start on YouTube®, what inspires her, and the challenges she faces during the creative and filmmaking process. Below is the full Canon speaker schedule for VidCon 2016.</p>
<p><b>Speaker Schedule</b></p>
<table class=" table table-hover table-bordered table-striped">
<thead>
<tr>
<th>TIME</th>
<th>THURSDAY, JUNE 23</th>
<th>FRIDAY, JUNE 24</th>
<th>SATURDAY, JUNE 25</th>
</tr>
</thead>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td>10:00AM</td>
<td></td>
<td></td>
<td>Wildlife photographer, filmmaker and host of Nat Geo WILD’s first digital series wild_life Bertie Gregory</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>11:00AM</td>
<td></td>
<td>Up Your Game: The New Canon Video Creator Kits</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>12:00PM</td>
<td>Up Your Game: The New Canon Video Creator Kits</td>
<td></td>
<td>Sawyer Hartman Q&A</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>1:00PM</td>
<td></td>
<td>Wildlife photographer, filmmaker and host of Nat Geo WILD’s first digital series wild_life with Bertie Gregory</td>
<td>Chris Peterson, Director of Photography, LAIKA</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>2:00PM</td>
<td>Tiffany Ma Q&A</td>
<td></td>
<td>Loey Lane Q&A</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>3:00PM</td>
<td></td>
<td>RJ Aguiar Q&A</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>4:30PM</td>
<td></td>
<td>Anna Akana Q&A</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>5:00PM</td>
<td>Clarissa May Q&A</td>
<td></td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>6:00PM</td>
<td></td>
<td></td>
<td></td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p>For those with a Creator or Industry Badge for the show, Canon will also have a booth on the second floor of the convention center #205L. Creators will be able to touch and try Canon’s professional video products, including the new COMPACT-SERVO 18-80mm T4.4 EF, and have their questions answered by Canon product experts.</p>
<p>Follow Canon’s Instagram feed at <a href="https://www.instagram.com/canonusa/" target="_blank">@CanonUSA</a> and its Twitter accounts <a href="https://twitter.com/CanonUSAimaging" target="_blank">@CanonUSAImaging</a> and <a href="https://twitter.com/CanonUSApro" target="_blank">@CanonUSApro</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## roxics (Jun 22, 2016)

You'd have to be a moron to buy that 80D kit for video.


----------



## TeT (Jun 22, 2016)

roxics said:


> You'd have to be a moron to buy that 80D kit for video.



I would be curious as to why it is a moronic choice.... I do not shoot video so feel free to elaborate.


----------



## transpo1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Yet more marketing from Canon in lieu of new products --> yay.


----------



## roxics (Jun 22, 2016)

TeT said:


> roxics said:
> 
> 
> > You'd have to be a moron to buy that 80D kit for video.
> ...



Because it's a $2000 kit for 2009 video quality. Aside from DPAF, Canon hasn't done a thing to improve video quality on their APS-C DSLRs since the introduction of the original 7D. It's still that (less than 1080p) 1080p, moire/aliasing ridden line skipping video. You're better off buying a used T3i as you're getting the same video quality minus the DPAF. There are plenty of other choices out there these days in that price range (or less) that will give you higher quality video if that is your goal.


----------



## roxics (Jun 22, 2016)

BTW I say that as someone who has owned a 60D for a few years now and it's a great little camera, but even when I bought it a few years ago I bought it used for $500. If I had $2000 in my pocket today it wouldn't be for an 80D, as much as I respect my 60D. The technology is dated compared to what is on the market. For that same amount of money, even without jumping to a different company you can buy a new Canon XC10. The XC10 shoots 4K, CLog, 4:2:2 video. It's a 1" sensor, but it's higher quality video than an 80D. 
You could buy a used 5D mkIII for this price and 50mm f1.8 to go with it. Again, better quality video with the ability to hack it for raw shooting with Magic Lantern. Then of course there are all the Panasonic 4K cameras a couple 4K Sony cameras, etc. Many options that would be better than an 80D.


----------



## CanonGuy (Jun 22, 2016)

roxics said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > roxics said:
> ...



Sushhhhh man! Don't lit that fire in this forum lolz. Apparently canon is leading that 'innovation' thing according to many members of this forum  Plus, canon also changed the name from 60D to 80D apart from the DAPF thing. How did you ignore that innovative 'name progression'?!


----------



## ritholtz (Jun 22, 2016)

roxics said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > roxics said:
> ...


That is a biggest disappointment with 80d. Forget 4k, no reason to not to improve 1080p quality.


----------



## symmar22 (Jun 22, 2016)

Well, that's the problem when you have nothing to new to announce, take old stuff (well, the 80D is not that old) and make it a new kit with a fancy name, call the people you want to sell it to "creators", and hope that you will empty your warehouse.


Or maybe is it to counter the Hasselblad X1D announcement ?


----------



## Policar (Jun 22, 2016)

roxics said:


> BTW I say that as someone who has owned a 60D for a few years now and it's a great little camera, but even when I bought it a few years ago I bought it used for $500. If I had $2000 in my pocket today it wouldn't be for an 80D, as much as I respect my 60D. The technology is dated compared to what is on the market. For that same amount of money, even without jumping to a different company you can buy a new Canon XC10. The XC10 shoots 4K, CLog, 4:2:2 video. It's a 1" sensor, but it's higher quality video than an 80D.
> You could buy a used 5D mkIII for this price and 50mm f1.8 to go with it. Again, better quality video with the ability to hack it for raw shooting with Magic Lantern. Then of course there are all the Panasonic 4K cameras a couple 4K Sony cameras, etc. Many options that would be better than an 80D.



What camera is Pewdiepie using (I actually don't know)?

This is for "video creators" not "filmmakers." The image is fine, the quality is fine, the autofocus and auto audio are good enough (crucially) and vine stars and youtube stars can use it. If you care about image quality Alexas are a dirt cheap rental these days, but not when you shoot content every single day for your channel, although youtube red is mostly Alexa and I get that having shot that (which is the main camera, I work with too) you start to realize how bad dSLR image quality is.

This is for youtube an marketed as such. For that market, it's as good as it gets, and cost isn't a huge issue for successful youtube guys. Easy to use. Intimate. Imitable. If I were in that market I would also take an 80D over an Alexa.


----------



## cenkog (Jun 22, 2016)

Which mic?


----------



## melbournite (Jun 22, 2016)

roxics said:


> You'd have to be a moron to buy that 80D kit for video.



Phew! I didn't buy the kit, just the body.

Seriously, I would have loved the camera to have 4K or better video, but it's not it's primary use. Having said that, I love the articulating touch screen and can't wait for the next 5D to get the same ;D (well at least touch screen!)


----------



## roxics (Jun 22, 2016)

Policar said:


> roxics said:
> 
> 
> > BTW I say that as someone who has owned a 60D for a few years now and it's a great little camera, but even when I bought it a few years ago I bought it used for $500. If I had $2000 in my pocket today it wouldn't be for an 80D, as much as I respect my 60D. The technology is dated compared to what is on the market. For that same amount of money, even without jumping to a different company you can buy a new Canon XC10. The XC10 shoots 4K, CLog, 4:2:2 video. It's a 1" sensor, but it's higher quality video than an 80D.
> ...



Still no excuse, because if all you're looking for is acceptable video quality for youtube video blogs, you can save a lot of money and hassle by getting a palm sized HD camcorder instead. Far easier to use, focus (smaller sensor= greater DOF) and position (due to its size). Those can be had for a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## roxics (Jun 22, 2016)

melbournite said:


> roxics said:
> 
> 
> > You'd have to be a moron to buy that 80D kit for video.
> ...



If you primary use is photography, I'm not calling you out on that. I'm sure it's a great photo camera with acceptable video capability for secondary use. But the fact that this is being marketed as a video bundle I'm calling out anyone who would buy it as a video bundle for video use because there are better options these days.


----------



## Nakean (Jun 22, 2016)

Policar said:


> roxics said:
> 
> 
> > BTW I say that as someone who has owned a 60D for a few years now and it's a great little camera, but even when I bought it a few years ago I bought it used for $500. If I had $2000 in my pocket today it wouldn't be for an 80D, as much as I respect my 60D. The technology is dated compared to what is on the market. For that same amount of money, even without jumping to a different company you can buy a new Canon XC10. The XC10 shoots 4K, CLog, 4:2:2 video. It's a 1" sensor, but it's higher quality video than an 80D.
> ...



Haha Policar! You're the client no one wants! The "good enough" client. Sorry but the image from Canon DSLR (accept for the 1dxmkII and 1dc are crap! I actually had to check to make sure I was in focus when comparing the 5dmkIII against my GH4. That's how bad the quality is, it looks so soft you think it's out of focus! 

You also seem to fail to recognize that the lines between video and film making is blurring. Everyone's got a camera so if your stuff looks like a mushy mess no one will want to watch it. More importantly, if your sound sounds like a muffled mess, people are on the next video. 

Good enough compared to what? It's the same price as the GH4 so if it's good enough wouldn't you want better for the same price. Hell, if you need autofocus why not get the Sony A6300 for even less? 

Alexas are dirt cheap rentals?? What planet are you from? You can buy several cameras for cost of an Alexa rental. Why are you comparing a canon DSLR to an Alexa anyway?


----------



## bsbeamer (Jun 22, 2016)

cenkog said:


> Which mic?



Likely this one, the product photos feature 80D with the zoom lens adapter:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225879-REG/canon_1429c001_dm_1_directional_microphone.html


----------



## KrisK (Jun 22, 2016)

roxics said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > roxics said:
> ...



People walking into Best Buy with their kids, and who don't know anything about any of this stuff, could do a lot worse than to get this kit. It solves a lot of creativity-sucking problems they (or their kids) might otherwise face.


----------



## ritholtz (Jun 22, 2016)

Nakean said:



> Policar said:
> 
> 
> > roxics said:
> ...


I think, a6300 1080p quality is nothing to write about as well. It is same line skipping thing like 80d. It has good 4k though. If you need 4k, 80d is out of contest. For 1080p, i really doubt it is worse than a6300 1080p. I don't know why Sony went great lengths to give good 4k then didn't do much for 1080p.


----------



## serenaur (Jun 22, 2016)

Policar said:


> This is for youtube an marketed as such. For that market, it's as good as it gets, and cost isn't a huge issue for successful youtube guys. Easy to use. Intimate. Imitable. If I were in that market I would also take an 80D over an Alexa.



Agreed.

My guess is that this kit would be sold in big box stores to people who aren’t going to do much research. I can imagine someone with ideas of starting a YouTube channel or upgrading from something like a GoPro or a camcorder walking in wanting a quick fix video kit and walking out with something like this. Quite a few YouTube channels that I follow have recently done exactly that and moved over to DSLR’s from camcorders or point and shoot photo cameras with a video function then vlogged about how they got it from “XYZ chain shop” on their channel. I’ve also often wondered why they don’t go for some mirrorless camera or something and the above reason is the only one I can think of that makes any sense.  No idea why they wouldn’t just stick with a camcorder if they’re handholding and want AF though.


----------



## roxics (Jun 22, 2016)

KrisK said:


> roxics said:
> 
> 
> > TeT said:
> ...



How could they do worse? They're spending $2000 on a camera that shoots bad 1080p in order to primarily shoot video with it. What other camera are they going to buy in the store that does worse at that price point?


----------



## CanonGuy (Jun 22, 2016)

KrisK said:


> People walking into Best Buy with their kids, and who don't know anything about any of this stuff, could do a lot worse than to get this kit. It solves a lot of creativity-sucking problems they (or their kids) might otherwise face.



Nice to see that a company with such drive for 'innovation' has found their target market!! "People walking into Best Buy with their kids" lol! Keep rolling while others leap forward. Good luck to Canon and their fanboys


----------



## KrisK (Jun 22, 2016)

roxics said:


> KrisK said:
> 
> 
> > roxics said:
> ...



I understand what you're saying, but this is about Canon marketing identifying a need and providing a solution. I'd also advise a parent to do the research and make better selections. I've tried doing that, and invariably get looks that say "I have a life, and just want to get my kid(s) up to speed," or whatever. I get that, and don't think that makes them morons. (And the $2000 gets you more than a camera, after all.)

I wonder why Sony or Panasonic don't provide pre-packaged alternatives, and get them onto the shelf at Best Buy, next to the Canon?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 22, 2016)

CanonGuy said:


> KrisK said:
> 
> 
> > People walking into Best Buy with their kids, and who don't know anything about any of this stuff, could do a lot worse than to get this kit. It solves a lot of creativity-sucking problems they (or their kids) might otherwise face.
> ...



Be as dismissive as you like, it is the 10,000,000's of Rebel sales that has given Canon the ability to dedicate the R&D needed to come out with unmatched lenses like TS-E 17mm's, 11-24's, 85 f1.2's etc etc.

Who, exactly, is in the same league with regards lenses? I don't see anybody close to approaching Canon let alone leaping over them with regards innovation when you consider system wide innovation. But then I suppose I will be considered a fanboy :


----------



## CanonGuy (Jun 22, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> CanonGuy said:
> 
> 
> > KrisK said:
> ...



1. I sold my 50 1.2 and have 50+35 art in my bag. I am quite sure I will do the same with 85 1.2 once 85 art comes out (I and other 90% shooters do not need weather sealing)
2. Interesting how you didn't mentione about Canon's 'innovative' bodies lmao : : : : :
3. AF systems in D750/A7r ii is fast+accurate enough for my work (I'm mainly photographing wedding). I don't use speedlites much but even youngnuo has speedlited comparable to canon. Couldn't care less about DPAF (and canon+fanboys are selling this thing for last 2 years lol). i and other 99.9% shooters don't need that 200mm+ great whites. So couldn't care less about them. I do not know what other great system wide 'innovation' canon did according to their fanboys. 
4. I know what you said is your opinion and you are entitled to that. I just hope canon is not satisfied with their 'system wide innovation' and sitting on their butt. Future will surely be dark in that case


----------



## TeT (Jun 22, 2016)

CanonGuy said:


> 1. I sold my 50 1.2 and have 50+35 art in my bag. I am quite sure I will do the same with 85 1.2 once 85 art comes out (I and other 90% shooters do not need weather sealing)



You have no AF issues with your ART lenses? Price v IQ performance ratio is definitely top of the charts though...


----------



## TeT (Jun 22, 2016)

Nakean said:


> Sorry but the image from Canon DSLR (accept for the 1dxmkII and 1dc are crap!



Talking about stills? I do think you are getting carried away...


----------



## Policar (Jun 22, 2016)

roxics said:


> KrisK said:
> 
> 
> > roxics said:
> ...



It has really good autofocus and is what most people on youtube are using so there's a good support community. To me the image looks fine if you're just shooting talking heads and compressing to youtube quality what matters more is the color profile, and the colors look nice. I've used all the competition–extensively–and if I were picking up a beginner's video camera I would definitely choose Canon. The image looks more than good enough and the ergonomics are best.

The entire "mid range" cinema market is a joke. If you want a good image for content that needs it, spend $600/day and shoot Alexa. If you want a "good enough" image for news clients or low end corporate videos, shoot C300 or FS7. If you want a "good enough" image for youtube, shoot on something like this (or there are other brands that are fine, too, but I would take this first). 

If your goal is to get a technically great image for bad content by doing a lot of work, then that's where stuff like the GH4, black magic cameras, etc. come in. But you'll just be making music videos no one watches outside of forums like this and zooming into 400% to look at pixel sharpness because the content itself is a hot, unsellable mess. They're all fine cameras, but they're for a different hobby ("filmmaking") than Canon ("vlogging"). There's good amateur "filmmaker" content but it comprises about 1 of every 100,000 videos on vimeo. Same as pewdiepie is legitimately funny, but there are 100,000 poor imitators. Having sharp pixels doesn't raise your art, you do. Canon dSLRs are the right tool for a certain job, and one that imo is more interesting right now than low end music videos, for which you might want something else (the GH4 is slightly sharper in 1080p, yes, noticeably sharper in 4k downscaled to 1080p, and for a travelogue that could matter to someone).

If your only criteria is resolution this is a bad camera, but if your criteria are usability and the ease of creating a compelling product (for the target audience), I don't think you could do better. Unless you have more money or a lot of time to devote to parts of the production chain most vloggers (and businesses) don't want to get involved with.


----------



## Nakean (Jun 23, 2016)

TeT said:


> Nakean said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but the image from Canon DSLR (accept for the 1dxmkII and 1dc are crap!
> ...



Carried away about what exactly? I still love my mkIII for my still portraits. It's what pays the bills. (less and less, however, as video is taking off). But I don't think I'm getting carried away at all when talking about the video quality! I literally thought the 5D was out of focus!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 23, 2016)

Nakean said:


> Haha Policar! You're the client no one wants! The "good enough" client. Sorry but the image from Canon DSLR (accept for the 1dxmkII and 1dc are crap! I actually had to check to make sure I was in focus when comparing the 5dmkIII against my GH4. That's how bad the quality is, it looks so soft you think it's out of focus!



The curious thing is that if you use Magic Lantern RAW on the 5D3 the video suddenly shows remarkably more detail. Shadows are not a zero detail mush, areas of less than ultimate contrast are not a smeary mess, areas of ultimate contrast are crisp instead of slightly soft. Either DIGIC is godawful at video processing or they are applying some horrible 'consumer' settings or adding in a gaussian blur or something. 5D3 with ML RAW gives about the best HD quality in a DSLR. 5D3 without it is sooo 2009 quality, if even. Of course RAW video is a beast to deal with, kills your HD so fast.


----------



## Christianstella (Jun 23, 2016)

Mehhhh. 

I am forever grateful to Canon, as I filmed a movie on the 5D2 called "The Battery" that was an indie success. 
One of Canon's biggest successes, even though they've ignored my requests to test equipment, etc. 

They just aren't doing anything interesting right now. I've got a C100 mk1 with an Atomos recorder and the whole rig is years old, yet, they aren't offering any significant reason to upgrade to anything else. 

I'm a huge Csnon guy, don't get me wrong... I've shot two feature films with Canon... I just want to see a bigger push overall. I'm having to explain why I shoot Canon now, and it is getting harder to explain.

To the earlier poster about the Sigma ART lenses: I love them! Just ditched Zeiss for them and that is HUGE praise.


----------



## CanonGuy (Jun 23, 2016)

TeT said:


> CanonGuy said:
> 
> 
> > 1. I sold my 50 1.2 and have 50+35 art in my bag. I am quite sure I will do the same with 85 1.2 once 85 art comes out (I and other 90% shooters do not need weather sealing)
> ...



I bought 35 art online it had focusing issue. Returned it, went to a local shop, tried couple lens and bought a 35 art that doesn't have any af issue. Used the lens 3 weeks and mind officially got blown. Went straight to the local shop, tried a few 50 art and bought one. Few months later, sold my 50L. The art lens is different league than 50L. There's nothing to even compare (Yah 1.4 vs 1.2 which is like nothing to me but art is holy grail in terms of sharpness). Future looks interesting with Canon reaching for consumer's wallet and other companies pushing the limit. Very interesting indeed. 

Note: art lenses have zero focusing issue on Sony bodies and very low focusing issue on Nikon bodies. The complain mostly comes when it put onto canon bodies. Now you go figure why it's like that. I hope canon gets a good lesson for this in future.


----------



## syder (Jun 23, 2016)

Policar said:


> roxics said:
> 
> 
> > KrisK said:
> ...



+1

This explicitly for YouTube bundle will do what it says on the tin very well. It isn't aimed at indie feature makers, tv documentaries or any other group for which it would be totally unsuitable.

And for the purpose for which this kit is advertised RAW video and Clog would actually be negatives and 4K wouldn't be much of an improvement (better resolution vs the need for more storage and processing power for people editing on a consumer laptop wouldn't come down on the more resolution side of things).

Whereas DPAF + touchscreen is a massive, massive positive.


----------



## roxics (Jun 23, 2016)

Policar said:


> roxics said:
> 
> 
> > KrisK said:
> ...



I think you're making excuses where you shouldn't be. I also shoot Canon. I own a 60D, I use a C100 mkII at work and I shot my first feature and a few shorts on an XL1 years ago. But let's not fool ourselves, for $2000 this 80D video package is a bad deal and you'd be a moron to buy it at that price when you can get an XC10 from Canon for the same price. Or a GH4 which is easier to shoot video with. I owned a GH1 and GH2, they are far easier to shoot video with than a ten series Canon. The EVF and the dedicated white balance button alone make that a fact, not even bringing up the better image. 

As for youtube video bloggers, a DSLR really isn't the right tool at all. You'll want a handycam style camera with faster AF (due to the smaller sensor) and greater DOF so you don't have to worry as much about focus since you aren't manning the camera. Also with a camcorder you won't have to worry about the record time limit a Canon DSLR has (which the GH4 does not have here in the US). 

So no, the 80D is not the right tool for youtube vloggers, nor is it the right tool these days for shoestring budget filmmakers who should seek the best quality for their productions (even if no one sees them), simply because their time is worth something. So why would you put all that time and energy into a production and record it with an inferior camera system like an 80D when you can shoot it with a 4K video friendly camera like a GH4 for less money? That doesn't make any sense and your over zealous Canon fanboyism isn't going to change that objective reality.


----------



## roxics (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm sorry. I don't mean to sound offensive, I just really don't understand fanboyism and how people can have such a religious dedication to a certain company and make excuses and try to rationalize certain things they do in a positive way. 

I use Canon stuff, but I use it like I use anything, it's a tool. If there is a better tool for a better price, I'll use that instead, no matter who makes it. I've used a ton of camera brands in my life. I also try to use the right tool for the job. So I don't understand why people are making excuses for this 80D video package at $2000 when there are much better options out there at or below the price.


----------



## CanonGuy (Jun 23, 2016)

roxics said:


> I'm sorry. I don't mean to sound offensive, I just really don't understand fanboyism and how people can have such a religious dedication to a certain company and make excuses and try to rationalize certain things they do in a positive way.
> 
> I use Canon stuff, but I use it like I use anything, it's a tool. If there is a better tool for a better price, I'll use that instead, no matter who makes it. I've used a ton of camera brands in my life. I also try to use the right tool for the job. So I don't understand why people are making excuses for this 80D video package at $2000 when there are much better options out there at or below the price.



Sometime I wonder if there are some canon paid posters in this forum  if that's the case, I wish canon had spent that money to develop a decent sensor instead. It's just long due now. 

PS: lemme grab my popcorn while fan boys storm in


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 23, 2016)

roxics said:


> I'm sorry. I don't mean to sound offensive, I just really don't understand fanboyism and how people can have such a religious dedication to a certain company and make excuses and try to rationalize certain things they do in a positive way.
> 
> I use Canon stuff, but I use it like I use anything, it's a tool. If there is a better tool for a better price, I'll use that instead, no matter who makes it. I've used a ton of camera brands in my life. I also try to use the right tool for the job. So I don't understand why people are making excuses for this 80D video package at $2000 when there are much better options out there at or below the price.



+1


----------



## KrisK (Jun 24, 2016)

roxics said:


> I'm sorry. I don't mean to sound offensive, I just really don't understand fanboyism and how people can have such a religious dedication to a certain company and make excuses and try to rationalize certain things they do in a positive way.
> 
> I use Canon stuff, but I use it like I use anything, it's a tool. If there is a better tool for a better price, I'll use that instead, no matter who makes it. I've used a ton of camera brands in my life. I also try to use the right tool for the job. So I don't understand why people are making excuses for this 80D video package at $2000 when there are much better options out there at or below the price.



You need to differentiate between someone thinking this kit is great (I don't), and recognizing why it exists (I do.)

I mean, it's just the "70D Video Creator Kit", updated with the new body. It's destined for immediate price reduction and Black Friday sales. Here's a camelcamelcamel price tracker of the 70D Kit, which plummets almost immediately:

http://camelcamelcamel.com/Canon-Creator-18-135mm-VIDEOMIC-Sandisk/product/B0125ULYWU?context=browse

Again, if asked, I wouldn't recommend this setup either, but it's really good marketing, and makes me wonder why Sony or Panasonic don't follow suit.


----------



## TeT (Jun 24, 2016)

Nakean said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > Nakean said:
> ...



I read it as if you were talking about image quality from still photos, not video... back to regularly scheduled lambasting of the 80D video kit


----------



## roxics (Jun 24, 2016)

KrisK said:


> roxics said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry. I don't mean to sound offensive, I just really don't understand fanboyism and how people can have such a religious dedication to a certain company and make excuses and try to rationalize certain things they do in a positive way.
> ...



Fair enough.


----------



## Bruce 101 (Jun 24, 2016)

Even if we find someone interested in this new package and even recognizing that the initial price (B&H's $2,049 for example) for the package will be discounted significantly as time goes on, wow the initial price makes no sense (unless that 32GB card is way more expensive than a similar 16GB card):

At B&H, you can now buy the 80D along with the new 18-135 USM version lens for $1,599 (which, BTW, includes an extra third party battery (Value - $35.00) and a nice shoulder bag (Value - $35.00) - two items not included in the "Video Creator" kit)

Add the $149 PZ-E1 Power Zoom Adaptor for $149.

Add the Rode VideoMic Go for $99. (Hmm, does the Video Creator kit provide a better Rode mic? I think not).

Total: $1,849.00

I can't figure out whether I am missing something here or whether the Video Creator kit is missing something given that the Video Creator kit will be selling (assuming someone is buying) for $2,049.00.


----------

